# HELP! Subwoofer dead. Proson Rumble R-10 Subwoofer



## TriztekZ (19 d ago)

I got the Proson Rumble R-10 sub and its just dead. I have change power outlets and the fuse but still no power. There should be a red light on when it’s on. ”OFF” red and green when it’s ”ON” but got no light.
Any body got an ide?


----------

